# T-hud



## wolfpack (Oct 19, 2005)

Anyone got any songs that Troy Hudson has released from his album "The Stresses Of Both Worlds" with his hip-hop name "T-Hud"?

Im live in Australia, so have no way of getting it or even downloading a track.

If anyone can post some track ups, that'll be great. I want to hear it!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

From what I heard at that time, it was horendous. You don't want to hear it... Believe me.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

One song was called "sh-sh-sh-shut 'em down" and when was the last time Huddy shut anyone down?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Have the wolves shut anyone down since that song?


----------

